# Fuente Lounge in Ybor City GTG



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

This thread is being started in response to Don's (Herf N Turf) thread about Tampa Sweethearts opening up a lounge ...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/296343-fuente-lounge-ybor-city.html

So this thread can be used for all things GTG related ... date/time ... attendees ... additional activities ... banter ... etc ... 

From the link above a few people have already indicated interest ... 
Don (Herf N Turf)
Gary (Cigary)
Josh (joshbhs04)
Shawn (Oldsmo54)
Rob (Swany)
Brian (BMack)
Jim (jimbo1)
Colin (CeeGar)

Any ideas about the date? I think Gary mentioned early December ... which weekends work best for everyone?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Allright, good job on making this here official deal. :clap2::tu


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

It would prob be better the closer to christmas for me 16-18 maybe? we could also celebrate my bday early!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

lol ... my bday is 12/21 ... gotta love birthdays that get bundled in with Christmas.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nicely done Charlie - thanks for keeping track for all of us!!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm local, so really it's up to you guys who are traveling from out of town, the more the merryer, have yet to go to Tampa Humidor, but I hear its great........guess the Cigar Cave is out..lol


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

swingerofbirches said:


> lol ... my bday is 12/21 ... gotta love birthdays that get bundled in with Christmas.


dude we have the same bday lol!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> I'm local, so really it's up to you guys who are traveling from out of town, the more the merryer, have yet to go to Tampa Humidor, but I hear its great........guess the Cigar Cave is out..lol


Are you talking about the Cigar Cave Lounge in Tarpon Springs? If so, that's like 5min away from me!



joshbhs04 said:


> dude we have the same bday lol!


lol ... nice!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Are you talking about the Cigar Cave Lounge in Tarpon Springs? If so, that's like 5min away from me!
> 
> yes, I was.....have heard some interseting/ not so good things about that place on this forum, never been there though, MJM is a nice place, its either right nar you or 10mins away, I'm up in Trinty just over the county line.
> 
> you have any experience w/ cigar cave?


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

This sounds like a good time, I am also a local and will be attending this event. Hopefully we can get a good showing of the Floridian members of Puff.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> swingerofbirches said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about the Cigar Cave Lounge in Tarpon Springs? If so, that's like 5min away from me!
> ...


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> jimbo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Stu mentioned MJM in his New Puffer Intro thread ... but I wasn't able to find anything out about them online. Where are they located?
> ...


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey, Dave....if you go on line and google Cigar Cave and lounge you will see some interesting articles....it seems they have a reputation for selling counterfiets which is suppose to be backed/confirmed by some Reps. Other than that I havent heard anything else and I have been there twice to pick up a few sticks and had no issues. Be looking forward the the herf this december in Ybor.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...pus-sharks.html?highlight=cave+lounge+florida

here Charlie, this'll let you see what I was talking about, interesting read when u have some time.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

stew said:


> Hey, Dave....if you go on line and google Cigar Cave and lounge you will see some interesting articles....it seems they have a reputation for selling counterfiets which is suppose to be backed/confirmed by some Reps. Other than that I havent heard anything else and I have been there twice to pick up a few sticks and had no issues. Be looking forward the the herf this december in Ybor.


I am having a brain fart, sorry about calling you Dave, Charlie. I haven't had my coffee yet!!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

jimbo1 said:


> swingerofbirches said:
> 
> 
> > we may have to do a pre-herf soon brother.
> ...


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Charlie, have you visited MJM's web site yet, is there a herf the last thursday of the month there? It's been a while since I have been to MJM but he used to have a Rep come in every last thursday of the month....the three or four I have attended were really good.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

stew said:


> Charlie, have you visited MJM's web site yet, is there a herf the last thursday of the month there? It's been a while since I have been to MJM but he used to have a Rep come in every last thursday of the month....the three or four I have attended were really good.


I did check it out and it looks like they're advertising an Oliveros event on 8/25 from 5-8pm. Looks like they'll have the Aging Room Small Batch at the event.

MJM Fine Cigars and Tobacco

Any of you boys interested in meeting up @ MJM on 8/25?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

bad night for me - city meeting - I'm gonna have to do a weekend thing because I would probably spend the night rather than drive back at night.

Still wanting to hear more about the Casa Fuente build?


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

swingerofbirches said:


> I did check it out and it looks like they're advertising an Oliveros event on 8/25 from 5-8pm. Looks like they'll have the Aging Room Small Batch at the event.
> 
> MJM Fine Cigars and Tobacco
> 
> ...


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> bad night for me - city meeting - I'm gonna have to do a weekend thing because I would probably spend the night rather than drive back at night.
> 
> Still wanting to hear more about the Casa Fuente build?


Its to bad you cant make the MJM herf on 8/25....after a night of cigars and a few socials (probably more than a few) that distance to drive home wouldnt be fun. As for the Casa Fuente that sounds like a plan even though its out there a ways yet.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

stew said:


> Its to bad you cant make the MJM herf on 8/25....after a night of cigars and a few socials (probably more than a few) that distance to drive home wouldnt be fun. As for the Casa Fuente that sounds like a plan even though its out there a ways yet.


Yeah the Casa Fuente I'm gonna do eveything I can to make - just wondering if they really are going to build it or not??


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Keep our fingers crossed and also keep it in our sights....it seems there will be good showing of Puff members if it does happen.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

stew said:


> Just talked with Jimmy about it....looks like its a plan. What time does it start 1700 hours or 1800 hours??


Nice ... i'm looking forward to it, fellas. 

Starts at 1700 ... runs till 2000 ...


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

Is there a Fuente website where they're letting people know if this goes forward, etc.?

I go to King Corona down there when I'm out and about but their selection is typically not very good so sometimes I skip it if I don't have some of my own with me. Tampa Humidor is pretty incredible but I'm not always in that area on nights/weekends.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

I was just in Ybor this past Sunday, I was taslking with a BOTL in a local B&M who advised there is definatley going to be a new Fuente Cigar Lounge/Bar. He said it is going to open in the begining of October and that Tampa Sweethearts Cigars (owned by the Fuente's) is opening the lounge. not sure of the exact date. I also spoke with another BOTL who said that the Ybor Heritage & Cigar Festival is on November 18 & 19. On the 18th it cost $35 dollars and you get a goodie bag with 8-10 premium cigars plus all can eat and drink. On the 19th it cost $5 dollars but there is no goodie bag or food/drink. I plan on attending the Casa Fuente opening and also the Nov 18th Cigar Festival. Hope we can get a good group to attend these events.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> I'm local, so really it's up to you guys who are traveling from out of town, the more the merryer, have yet to go to Tampa Humidor, but I hear its great........guess the Cigar Cave is out..lol


Tampa Humidor is probably one of the better B&Ms in our area, if not the best. Before I'm flamed on the last comment by other store owners and patrons poke, I'll say that in my experience, they have had the best selection and lowest prices I've ever seen in a B&M. My experience with B&Ms is probably more limited that many Puff members though, so take these statements with a grain of salt...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys ... sry about not making it to the 8/25 MJM event ... it completely slipped my mind. 

Consequently, I've been into MJM a couple of times in the last two weeks and Mike seems like a really nice guy! 

There's a Berger & Argenti event this month ... anyone planning on attending? 
Stu ... thx for bringing up the Ybor festival ... if we're not traveling back to Ohio that weekend it would be fun for a bunch of people to gtg (heck, i got a new camera and would love to cover the festival for TheCigarFeed. )


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

By the way, myself and LMuggs are interested in knowing when the new Fuente lounge opens, so put us on the list, please. 

Thanks, 

Shawn


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

swingerofbirches said:


> Hey guys ... sry about not making it to the 8/25 MJM event ... it completely slipped my mind.
> 
> Consequently, I've been into MJM a couple of times in the last two weeks and Mike seems like a really nice guy!
> 
> ...


Charlie, Jim and I showed up at about 6 PM at MJM's....it was a very good night with a good groups of BOTL. Also the Ybor festival would be great and the Casa Fuenta Lounge is also slotted to open in the begining of October, hopefully get together for that as well.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

stew said:


> I was just in Ybor this past Sunday, I was taslking with a BOTL in a local B&M who advised there is definatley going to be a new Fuente Cigar Lounge/Bar. He said it is going to open in the begining of October and that Tampa Sweethearts Cigars (owned by the Fuente's) is opening the lounge. not sure of the exact date. I also spoke with another BOTL who said that the Ybor Heritage & Cigar Festival is on November 18 & 19. On the 18th it cost $35 dollars and you get a goodie bag with 8-10 premium cigars plus all can eat and drink. On the 19th it cost $5 dollars but there is no goodie bag or food/drink. I plan on attending the Casa Fuente opening and also the Nov 18th Cigar Festival. Hope we can get a good group to attend these events.


My friend and I are planning on going to the festival but we're not sure what day...we're thinking the 19th. Shawn also said he may go.

There's also "Tobacco Depot's 4th Annual Cigar Spectacular" at Raymond James stadium on September 30th that I agreed to go to.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah I'm hoping to make the Nov 19th event - I'm travelling on the 30th. Hoping to finally meet a bunch of you guys!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yeah I'm hoping to make the Nov 19th event - I'm travelling on the 30th. Hoping to finally meet a bunch of you guys!!


If my buddy ends up being difficult and wanting to go the 18th, I'll go to both days.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

BMack said:


> If my buddy ends up being difficult and wanting to go the 18th, I'll go to both days.


Brian and Shawn, I am up for either day, I was told the 18th is one helluva night and you get some big bang for the $35 dollars. But I am flexible and either day would be great or even attending both days. Also Brian, I didn't know about the event on 9/30, what are the particulars because I would like to attend that also.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

stew said:


> Brian and Shawn, I am up for either day, I was told the 18th is one helluva night and you get some big bang for the $35 dollars. But I am flexible and either day would be great or even attending both days. Also Brian, I didn't know about the event on 9/30, what are the particulars because I would like to attend that also.


Oops, I made a mistake the ticket buy date is 9/30, the date for the event is 10/13.



> Get your ticket by September 30th for only $49!
> After September 30th, tickets will be $59!
> 
> Receive 12 Premium cigars from the Top Manufacturers:
> ...


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Alright guys I might not be able to make the dec herf but will be in town 1-6 nov and would love to get together with some botl's and enjoy a smoke. Let me know if and when you guys can do it my schedule is pretty free the few days im home!


----------

